Ask HN: Where do you host internal tools? - pacavaca
======
pacavaca
What do you do if you have a script or a server that you need to make
accessible to others in your team? Do you run it from your machine, or ask
devops to deploy it somewhere? Is there something better than these two
options?

~~~
billconan
we use aws.

